

Ask HN: What are good investing books for total beginners? - sidwyn

I've no idea what the stock market is. Take me as a total idiot. Suggestions away!
======
GrowWebs
The Intelligent Investor. Written by Warren Buffetts mentor: Benjamin Graham.

The book appears more intimidating (bigger) than it actually is. In reality it
is a very enjoyable read. I suggest reading the commentaries that go with each
chapter before reading the chapter. They explain Grahams theories with more up
to date examples.

Chapter 8 is also an excellent commentary on why markets move. I definitely
recommend this book to anyone interested in the stock market.

------
wmwong
If you want to forget about market timing, concentrate on asset allocation:

The Smartest Investment Book You'll Ever Read (Canadian audience) The
Intelligent Asset Allocator (a more statistical approach)

